# 2021 22 H XPRESS



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 22H XPRESS IS LOADED HAS YAMAHA VF175LA MOTOR, ULTIMATE REDFISH PACKAGE, EXTREME STAINLESS BAY PACKAGE, ALUMINUM TRAILER AND RIM PACKAGE ALSO HAS ATLAS HYD JACK PLATE CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140





























































*


----------

